# Eclipse rta



## Teunh (28/7/21)

I think ill be buying this if i look at the deck design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (29/7/21)

Hope @Sir Vape would stock them, sure looks great, def buying one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/21)

First thing I thought when I saw the pic was: "upgraded Destiny RTA....??"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> First thing I thought when I saw the pic was: "upgraded Destiny RTA....??"


2 ml capacity though


----------



## GSM500 (16/8/21)

Has anyone tried this atty yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

GSM500 said:


> Has anyone tried this atty yet?



I have yes. The airflow is very open. I didn't bond with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/8/21)

Open air flow, determinant to the flav...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/8/21)

Actually forgot the topic, i just got lost staring at that Dani WoW such a nice colour

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GSM500 (16/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have yes. The airflow is very open. I didn't bond with it.
> View attachment 237071
> View attachment 237072


Thanks for the info @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (16/8/21)

i got one too.. even with the airflow cut down to half its makes a lot of noise and its no flavor banger for me(muted flavor), very disappointed actually

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Teunh (17/8/21)

Iam still going to buy one. Because its short.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/21)

With the reviews I watched, I needed to revisit the Eclipse RTA. I chatted to @BigGuy who had one in his rotation in our mountain retreat... he said my 2.5mm coil is the issue and kindly gifted me a set of 3mm Pentacore Aliens. So a quick rebuild this morning and let's test it with the new 3mm coil.

Much much better! The airflow is no longer so loose like it was with the 2.5mm coil. I'm still not a fan of the through the airflow grub screws and that it's an 810 drip tip (it does come with a 510 adaptor) but I now get decent flavour from it and the airflow is way better.

So heads up... 3mm coil is what is needed in the Eclipse RTA!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (22/8/21)

@Rob Fisher Would you say you get better draw and flav off the Eclipse or the Destiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> @Rob Fisher Would you say you get better draw and flav off the Eclipse or the Destiny



I don't have a Destiny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (22/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't have a Destiny.


Def no need for one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

